# A gift from a vender - anyone else?



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

a certain vender of cigars sends a yearly Christmas gift (im being coy because i cant remember if mentioning a name goes against forum rules)

looks like a weird hammer with a hole and a little slit on the other end

long story short - what is this?


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

someone on another forum suggested its a cigar box opener?

i thought that was why God gave me this things hanging off my wrists?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

It is definitely against the rules to mention the vendor. 

Sounds like a box opener to me. 

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

You were smart to withhold the vendors name. Discussing sources by name is a big no-no!

As far as the hammer thingy goes, yes, it does sound like a box opener. If that's what it is, one end is for prying boxes open and the other for hammering the nail back down. Kind of an old-fashioned notion, but I've always wanted one. I hope I made the "nice list" this year too.

Feel free to post a pic, as long as any vendor logo or URL is covered up. All the gifts I've received from them in the past have had their website address on them somewhere.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Actually looking forward to going in to the office tomorrow (or maybe Monday) since that's where I have mine shipped. Hoping I'm on the nice list as well.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

I hope I get one too I always wanted to buy one but never did because my scissors work just as good lol


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Anyone who’s ordered a box gets one. You won’t be left out.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

Rondo said:


> Anyone who's ordered a box gets one. You won't be left out.


Hopefully I used that vendor as well


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Last years gift was a cool cigar stand... 


Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

The year before that was a leather 3 cigar holder.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Neat concept. Can't remember if I ordered from them in 2019, but more than likely I did.

Never have used my leather cigar tube, but the cigar holder got used out in the garage this year.
The little yellow single cigar ashtray from a few years back was nice and it got used a ton too!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Years ago, if you bought enough boxes, this vendor would send a nice bottle of Scotch. 

He had a “very nice” list!

But that was long ago.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> You were smart to withhold the vendors name. Discussing sources by name is a big no-no!
> 
> As far as the hammer thingy goes, yes, it does sound like a box opener. If that's what it is, one end is for prying boxes open and the other for hammering the nail back down. Kind of an old-fashioned notion, but I've always wanted one. I hope I made the "nice list" this year too.
> 
> Feel free to post a pic, as long as any vendor logo or URL is covered up. All the gifts I've received from them in the past have had their website address on them somewhere.


the only pic i had had the name of the vendor on it

ill take one when i get home of the other side

its shiny...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Years ago, if you bought enough boxes, this vendor would send a nice bottle of Scotch.
> 
> He had a "very nice" list!
> 
> But that was long ago.


Yes he at one time was the to go vendor.
What about those scratch and dent sales at the end of the year.
That was a gift in itself!
Then came the OFAC problem and i gotta be honest i really don't use him all that much anymore.
I have heard from others he is also having issues with re-ships.
I hope it turns around for him.
Happy New Year!:vs_cool:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes he at one time was the to go vendor.
> What about those scratch and dent sales at the end of the year.
> That was a gift in itself!
> Then came the OFAC problem and i gotta be honest i really don't use him all that much anymore.
> ...


Looking through my receipts, I didn't use him at all in 2019. Oh well, his competition did good enough that I don't feel like I'm missing out.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Gummy Jones said:


> a certain vender of cigars sends a yearly Christmas gift (im being coy because i cant remember if mentioning a name goes against forum rules)
> 
> looks like a weird hammer with a hole and a little slit on the other end
> 
> long story short - what is this?


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

TonyBrooklyn said:


>


too much CO2 Tony...open the garage door :grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

zcziggy said:


> too much CO2 Tony...open the garage door :grin2:


You really are a funny guy!


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You really are a funny guy!


hey...it wasn't me that posted led zeppelin in the wrong thread :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

zcziggy said:


> hey...it wasn't me that posted led zeppelin in the wrong thread :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


All joking aside it was not posted in the wrong place.
It just flew right over your head.
:surprise::vs_whistle::vs_laugh:


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> All joking aside it was not posted in the wrong place.
> It just flew right over your head.
> :surprise::vs_whistle::vs_laugh:


story of my life (things flying right over my head)....:frown2:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

zcziggy said:


> story of my life (things flying right over my head)....:frown2:


Short man syndrome? :grin2:

Just kidding, in case you are built like Ziggy.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Scap said:


> Short man syndrome? :grin2:
> 
> Just kidding, in case you are built like Ziggy.


i am...don't wear pants neither :smile2:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

zcziggy said:


> i am...don't wear pants neither :smile2:


TMI. Where's the brain bleach?


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Scap said:


> TMI. Where's the brain bleach?


cargo shorts...cargo shorts, don't get ahead :grin2:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

zcziggy said:


> cargo shorts...cargo shorts, don't get ahead :grin2:


Dad shorts, as my bro in law calls them...
My wife pointed out to him that I wear cargo shorts, but don't have kids. He then pointed out my belly, and said dad bod. I can't win.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Scap said:


> Dad shorts, as my bro in law calls them...
> My wife pointed out to him that I wear cargo shorts, but don't have kids. He then pointed out my belly, and said dad bod. I can't win.


Suckers! Let 'em laugh! Side pockets are necessary when your wallet gets too fat to sit on! :vs_laugh:
I wear cargoes nearly every day (pants, not shorts).

Still waitin' for my dang box hammer, though. Anyone else received theirs?


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Suckers! Let 'em laugh! Side pockets are necessary when your wallet gets too fat to sit on! :vs_laugh:
> I wear cargoes nearly every day (pants, not shorts).
> 
> Still waitin' for my dang box hammer, though. Anyone else received theirs?


Guess I need to buy more the only thing I received was a plastic cigar rest lol...


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Olecharlie said:


> Guess I need to buy more the only thing I received was a plastic cigar rest lol...


Hmm, interesting. That's what many of us received for Christmas 2018.


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

That's okay, I bought plenty. Haven't even got my Christmas card yet.


----------



## Rusty Nail (Jan 17, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Suckers! Let 'em laugh! Side pockets are necessary when your wallet gets too fat to sit on! :vs_laugh:
> I wear cargoes nearly every day (pants, not shorts).
> 
> Still waitin' for my dang box hammer, though. Anyone else received theirs?


I got mine a few days ago, it took me a few minutes to figure out what it was.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

One of these slick little box tools arrived for me today too!


 Flattened end of the handle is for prying open cigar boxes
 The slit in the side near the end is for prying up box nails when necessary
 The hammer itself is for banging the box nail back down. of course
 But I'm not entirely sure what the hole in the side of the hammer head is for. I'm guessing it's to put a string through to wear it around your neck, which I suppose would be handy if you work in a cigar shop opening boxes all day!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> One of these slick little box tools arrived for me today too!
> 
> 
> Flattened end of the handle is for prying open cigar boxes
> ...


The holes ,in most of my tools, is to hang it on a nail or peg board. You lose less things if they're hanging up.

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> The holes ,in most of my tools, is to hang it on a nail or peg board. You lose less things if they're hanging up.
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


Kinda' small for that. I'm sticking to my theory... like a sommelier's tastevin cup, though perhaps more useful for us heathen.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> The holes ,in most of my tools, is to hang it on a nail or peg board. You lose less things if they're hanging up.
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


BTW, Neodymium magnets might be a more up-to-date way to hang tools than pegboard hooks. I bought a bunch with countersunk centers to screw into the studs near my workbench. Tools mostly sleep in toolchest drawers, but when I'm working with a bunch it'll be nice to stick 'em to the wall when not in actual use instead of cluttering up the benchtop.

I thought I'd use one to keep my new little box tool on the side of my wineador... but it appears to be chrome plated brass. So no-go. Guess I'll string it and hang it on one of the magnetic "pushpins" I bought as well.

For size comparison:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mine just wind up in a nightstand drawer.
I have two drawers on each side of the bed.
This is one of them.
I dare not take a pic of the other drawer.
Its so full you gotta kind of stick your hand in.
After you pry it open and move stuf around to get it open.
Sometimes takes me 10 minutes to find what i am looking for.
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Mine just wind up in a nightstand drawer.
> I have two drawers on each side of the bed.
> This is one of them.
> I dare not take a pic of the other drawer.
> ...


In this crowd, it's a good thing you clarified why you couldn't take a pic of the contents in the other nightstand. :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Mine just wind up in a nightstand drawer.
> I have two drawers on each side of the bed.
> This is one of them.
> I dare not take a pic of the other drawer.
> ...


OH.....10 minutes?? she might be outta the mood and need to get warmed up again>


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Perfecto Dave said:


> OH.....10 minutes?? she might be outta the mood and need to get warmed up again>


See! I told you that you should be more careful with this crowd!!!!

:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Scap said:


> In this crowd, it's a good thing you clarified why you couldn't take a pic of the contents in the other nightstand. :grin2::grin2:





Perfecto Dave said:


> OH.....10 minutes?? she might be outta the mood and need to get warmed up again>





Scap said:


> See! I told you that you should be more careful with this crowd!!!!
> 
> :vs_laugh:


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

I thought I wasn't on the list, then this showed up this afternoon. Now I just have to order a box to try it out.


----------



## CountryBoyBme (Oct 23, 2018)

Puffers, I learn so much hanging around you guys... never knew a special tool/accessory was out there opening cigar boxes. However, common sense should have kicked in because I have messed up a number of boxes trying to get that nail out and the seal broken, nothing in my toolbox seem to be the right fit... lol.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Mine showed up today and I forgot I even bought a box this last year. Funny thing is, in 2018, I purchased 13 boxes from this vendor and never received the gift. Didn’t even know it existed. In 2019, the only box I purchased from them was a 5X5 of crack sticks. Go figure


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

CountryBoyBme said:


> Puffers, I learn so much hanging around you guys... never knew a special tool/accessory was out there opening cigar boxes. However, common sense should have kicked in because I have messed up a number of boxes trying to get that nail out and the seal broken, nothing in my toolbox seem to be the right fit... lol.


Fingernails and a Case XX gentleman's pocket knife.
I don't need no stinkin hammer. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Scap said:


> Fingernails and a Case XX gentleman's pocket knife.
> I don't need no stinkin hammer. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


:smash:

Of course you do!


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

I must have spent more than I realized this last year.
1 shows up Monday and 1 shows up today :vs_whistle:


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I got mine today!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Got mine today as well!




Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Mine just came in today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly (Oct 3, 2017)

Anyone got a video how to use it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

No video needed.

Step One: Place in the back of your shoe

Step Two: Slide foot in

Step Three: Repeat as necessary


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Flawlessly said:


> Anyone got a video how to use it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Send it to me, along with an unopened box, preferably high end and vintage, and I'll make a video demonstrating how to pry open a box and tap a nail back in the box..

I'm a trained professional and have my journeyman card to prove I can pound a nail. You can trust me.. Lol

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## Flawlessly (Oct 3, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Send it to me, along with an unopened box, preferably high end and vintage, and I'll make a video demonstrating how to pry open a box and tap a nail back in the box..
> 
> I'm a trained professional and have my journeyman card to prove I can pound a nail. You can trust me.. Lol
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


So what's that little cut off notch does? Looks like a bottle opener. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Flawlessly said:


> Anyone got a video how to use it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nick from Gotham always has some cool videos.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

```

```



UBC03 said:


> Send it to me, along with an unopened box, preferably high end and vintage, and I'll make a video demonstrating how to pry open a box and tap a nail back in the box..
> 
> I'm a trained professional and have my journeyman card to prove I can pound a nail. You can trust me.. Lol
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


Is that what that card they gave us is for.
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Is that what that card they gave us is for.
> ...


Best part is, I can't remember the last time I drove a nail at work. Setting mud sills on scaffold is about it..
Not alot of nails involved in metal studs and dry wall.. Lol

I mainly use my hammer to help me get off the ground since my knees are shot..

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

```

```



UBC03 said:


> Best part is, I can't remember the last time I drove a nail at work. Setting mud sills on scaffold is about it..
> Not alot of nails involved in metal studs and dry wall.. Lol
> 
> I mainly use my hammer to help me get off the ground since my knees are shot..
> ...


That's a hard job especially in the winter months.
I avoid outside work this time of year in the north east.
I had my left knee fixed years back.
Doc told me squat like a China man.
Don't put it on the ground or you will be right back in here.
I followed his advise i don't put them to the ground not even with knee pads.
Its probably the most common ailment for people in the trades.:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> That's a hard job especially in the winter months.
> ...


I'm no fan of working outside in the winter either.. that's why I'm sitting at home in my living room.. I'm in no hurry to freeze to death.. plus EVERYTHING hurts more in the winter.

I gotta get my knee cleaned out, my shoulder fixed, carpal tunnel and my hernias done.. but who has the time. Doc said my shoulder alone would be 6-8 months rehab. Told him no work, no pay. So that ain't gonna happen.

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> I'm no fan of working outside in the winter either.. that's why I'm sitting at home in my living room.. I'm in no hurry to freeze to death.. plus EVERYTHING hurts more in the winter.
> 
> I gotta get my knee cleaned out, my shoulder fixed, carpal tunnel and my hernias done.. but who has the time. Doc said my shoulder alone would be 6-8 months rehab. Told him no work, no pay. So that ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


Those injuries are called wear and tear injuries.
By products of our environment.
Now what i say to you here now is out of friendship and concern.
No insult meant i am going to put it to you as it was put to me.
Are you out of your Farking mind.
Go take care of yourself Workmans Comp will cover the procedures and compensate you for lost wages.
Its not full pay but its tax free and amounts to more than unemployment benefits in most states.
Living life in pain everyday is no life at all.
Please take care of yourself your better than that!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Those injuries are called wear and tear injuries.
> 
> By products of our environment.
> 
> ...


Just got on regular with this company a couple years ago. Don't really wanna go back to depending on a "call from the hall".
I'll ride it out till the economy craps out in a year or two and they $hitcan us new guys. Think my knee's got a year or so left, maybe..

Only thing that sucks is I can't take Ibuprofen anymore since it started eating through my gut. 2 Aleve don't compare to 16 Ibuprofen. But it gets me through.

If it gets bad enough that I can't outhang these young punks, then I'll break down and get fixed up, I promise. You know how it is.. pain is part of the game..

It is what it is.. Lol

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> Just got on regular with this company a couple years ago. Don't really wanna go back to depending on a "call from the hall".
> I'll ride it out till the economy craps out in a year or two and they $hitcan us new guys. Think my knee's got a year or so left, maybe..
> 
> Only thing that sucks is I can't take Ibuprofen anymore since it started eating through my gut. 2 Aleve don't compare to 16 Ibuprofen. But it gets me through.
> ...


Agreed nothing works like Advil.
I stopped taking it years ago.
Forget about what it does to your stomach.
Is a vascular constrictor strokes are common with prolonged use.
And yes i hear ya waiting on the hall to call blows.
Try this its safe it will get you back in the game.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/DMSO-Dimet...ass-2-Bottle-Pain-Relief-Special/152033938788


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Agreed nothing works like Advil.
> I stopped taking it years ago.
> Forget about what it does to your stomach.
> Is a vascular constrictor strokes are common with prolonged use.
> ...


I'll grab some before I go back.. thanks for lookin out bro..

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Agreed nothing works like Advil.
> I stopped taking it years ago.
> Forget about what it does to your stomach.
> Is a vascular constrictor strokes are common with prolonged use.
> ...


Thanks for this info


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> I'll grab some before I go back.. thanks for lookin out bro..
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


You are welcome!
Just paying it forward.
Make sure your hands are clean.
As it is absorbed rapidly through the skin.
Whatever is on your hands will be absorbed as well.
Do not rub excessively.
I like a glass spray bottle .
Spray let it rest 60 seconds dab do not rub off excess .
The most common complaint is skin irritation and Garlic smelling breath.
So safe that people drink it for intestinal problems.
Read up on it i have been a fan since the 70's.
I wrote a paper on it while in college.
Works for many the bureaucracy has stagnated it.
Best of Luck!
:vs_cool:


----------

